# dove hunting in st george?



## allyn (Jul 22, 2014)

Im new to the area...wanted to get ibto hunting some doves...with an air rifle...anywhere close to st george that is available to hunt?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only doves that you can hunt with a air rifle are Eurasian and they usually hang around buildings or inside city limits. So no shooting unless you can find a farmer that would let you onto his property.


----------

